# So I finally asked a regular why they never tip...



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve picked this pax up 4x previously, luxury ride, never tips. Picked him and some friends celebrating a birthday. All were inebriated so I thought, what the hell. He said and I quote, “it’s because I’m a piece of shit.” OK, I said, so you know to tip you just don’t. I told him this was our 5th trip and he quickly tipped me 25%. I asked what about the other rides? He said he would never not tip again. Dropped them off at the destination and bid them all an enjoyable celebration. 4 hours later I get a request again from him. Drop them off at his home and he again tips.
I feel better. Does he?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

You got a set of rocks on you to be that blunt! I need to do that but I'm too afraid of the repercussions and the 1 ⭐ I'd get if it blew up in my face. 
Risk/reward


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

not a convo I'd start for sure. Then again I think I've had a grand total of 2 rematches and all during the day. Maybe if they were altered....... 🙃


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s great he remembered to tip after all that alcohol!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

It worked once, but I suggest you dont try that again. If I was a customer (anywhere) and someone asked about a tip, I'd think greedy ass ****.

Okay the above word that is @ is not what you think it is. Starts with a m. I'm surprised its blocked lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It worked once, but I suggest you dont try that again. If I was a customer (anywhere) and someone asked about a tip, I'd think greedy ass @@@@.
> 
> Okay the above word that is @ is not what you think it is. Starts with a m. I'm surprised its blocked lol


****? Yep and that's a dumb one to block


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> @@@@? Yep and that's a dumb one to block


How did you guess? We are so on the same page &#129315;. 2000s slang terms never go out of style &#128526;


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I've picked this pax up 4x previously, luxury ride, never tips. Picked him and some friends celebrating a birthday. All were inebriated so I thought, what the hell. He said and I quote, "it's because I'm a piece of shit." OK, I said, so you know to tip you just don't. I told him this was our 5th trip and he quickly tipped me 25%. I asked what about the other rides? He said he would never not tip again. Dropped them off at the destination and bid them all an enjoyable celebration. 4 hours later I get a request again from him. Drop them off at his home and he again tips.
> I feel better. Does he?


You found the right time/place/situation to point out an injustice and put a rider in his place. We are taxi drivers and that has always been a tipped profession. The founding CEO made a profound mistake to proactively and aggressively tell riders not to tip.

Thank you for questioning this particular rider. Keep up the good work. We should all do the same. Great story!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I forgot. He said nobody tips him. I asked what he did for a profession (I already knew). He said he is a lawyer. I told him that is not a tipped profession.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's great he remembered to tip after all that alcohol!


It came in the next morning.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Lol you won't hear this from me often, but I love reading this. Gj man.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It worked once, but I suggest you dont try that again. If I was a customer (anywhere) and someone asked about a tip, I'd think greedy ass @@@@.
> 
> Okay the above word that is @ is not what you think it is. Starts with a m. I'm surprised its blocked lol


Why? Especially when tipping is appropriate etiquette. I commend the OP for standing up for us all.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Better u then me


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It worked once, but I suggest you dont try that again. If I was a customer (anywhere) and someone asked about a tip, I'd think greedy ass @@@@.
> 
> Okay the above word that is @ is not what you think it is. Starts with a m. I'm surprised its blocked lol


That will never happen to me because I always tip.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Why? Especially when tipping is appropriate etiquette. I commend the OP for standing up for us all.


Yeah, this was a first for me in thousands of trips. Not saying I won't again if the situation presents itself.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I've picked this pax up 4x previously, luxury ride, never tips. Picked him and some friends celebrating a birthday. All were inebriated so I thought, what the hell. He said and I quote, "it's because I'm a piece of shit." OK, I said, so you know to tip you just don't. I told him this was our 5th trip and he quickly tipped me 25%. I asked what about the other rides? He said he would never not tip again. Dropped them off at the destination and bid them all an enjoyable celebration. 4 hours later I get a request again from him. Drop them off at his home and he again tips.
> I feel better. Does he?


I only wish the majority of drivers had your backbone!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Why? Especially when tipping is appropriate etiquette. I commend the OP for standing up for us all.


It's something inside of me. I just know when people start asking things from me as if they are owed, I shut down. I start thinking greedy and get uncomfortable.

I am a little different because I always tip. But if a tip is requested from me beforehand, me no likey.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Yeah, this was a first for me in thousands of trips. Not saying I won't again if the situation presents itself.


Well I'm sure it went through your mind that the servers/bartenders who waited on him all got tipped!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Aerodrifting said:


> That will never happen to me because I always tip.


That's a great thing.



RideshareUSA said:


> I only wish the majority of drivers had your backbone!


Do you ask your passengers to tip?



Aerodrifting said:


> That will never happen to me because I always tip.


I always tip as well. But shit happens. Maybe we forget and tip 3 days later.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> It came in the next morning.


What I meant was even with all the alcohol he had the night before, he remembered the conversation about tipping.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It worked once, but I suggest you dont try that again. If I was a customer (anywhere) and someone asked about a tip, I'd think greedy ass @@@@.
> 
> Okay the above word that is @ is not what you think it is. Starts with a m. I'm surprised its blocked lol


Male??!!

Mile?

Mole?

Mule?

Okay. I give up.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> What I meant was even with all the alcohol he had the night before, he remembered the conversation about tipping.


He's an attorney and a good memory is a trade requirement. He wasn't dead drunk but inebriated.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> He's an attorney and a good memory is a trade requirement. He wasn't dead drunk but inebriated.


I'm trying to remember if I've EVER had an attorney tip me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I start thinking greedy


You could arguably say it's tacky for a driver to ask for a tip but greedy? No way.

For a long time livery has been at or near the top of occupations in which tipping is a culturally and economically expected part of the job.

Is a server being greedy for expecting a tip?



Mkang14 said:


> I just know when people start asking things from me as if they are owed, I shut down


Although most service occupation workers won't ask for a tip, I believe most of them including myself expect it. So by your standards we're "greedy". If you feel that way then don't tip. We can live without it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You could arguably say it's tacky for a driver to ask for a tip but greedy? No way.
> 
> For a long time livery has been at or near the top of occupations in which tipping is a culturally and economically expected part of the job.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not greedy to expect a tip. Greedy to ASK for a tip.

I dont want to be in the middle of the ride and have a driver asking me for a tip. I guess that outlandish. I should be whipped.

I want to add that requesting a tip can and most likely makes the pax uncomfortable, creates tention. Thats greed. Anyone here can tell me that they would honestly be okay with a driver saying, "make sure you tip me". &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you guys ready my post correct? Absolutely not greedy to expect a tip. Greedy to ASK for a tip.
> 
> I dont want to be in the middle of the ride and have a driver asking me for a tip. I guess that outlandish. I should be whipped.


Driver A and Driver B both feel entitled to a tip.

Driver A asks for one while Driver B doesn't, not because he doesn't feel entitled, but because he doesn't want to risk his job by pissing off pax.

How is Driver A more greedy than Driver B ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Driver A and Driver B both feel entitled to a tip.
> 
> Driver A asks for one while Driver B doesn't, not because he doesn't feel entitled, but because he doesn't want to risk his job by pissing off pax.
> 
> How is Driver A more greedy than Driver B ?


Because driver A is making another human uncomfortable for his own gain.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Because driver A is making another human uncomfortable for his own gain.


If Driver A politely requesting a tip after providing a smooth uneventful trip makes the pax feel uncomfortable then I have no sympathy for the pax.

I guess that makes me greedy too. Oh well.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If Driver A politely requesting a tip after providing a smooth uneventful trip makes the pax feel uncomfortable then I have no sympathy for the pax.
> 
> I guess that makes me greedy too. Oh well.


Okay just because you add "politely" doesnt mean it will be a fine. There is no okay way to DIRECTLY ask for a tip. It's a sure way to loose a tip.

If you are directly asking pax for a tip then yes that seems greedy to me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay just because you add "politely" doesnt mean it will be a fine. There is no okay way to DIRECTLY ask for a tip. It's a sure way to loose a tip.
> 
> If you are directly asking pax for a tip then yes that seems greedy to me.


If a driver politely telling a pax that tips are appreciated upsets the pax then so be it.

Uber's contract specifically states that drivers may ask pax for tips.

We know Uber is lying thru their teeth because a driver who gets ratted out by a pax for asking for a tip faces the possibility of being fired for asking.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I did not ask him for a tip! I asked him why he never tips!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If a driver politely telling a pax that tips are appreciated upsets the pax then so be it.
> 
> Uber's contract specifically states that drivers may ask pax for tips.
> 
> We know Uber is lying thru their teeth because a driver who gets ratted out by a pax for asking for a tip faces the possibility of being fired for asking.


It's just how I feel. Maybe I'm in the minority but i sincerely doubt it&#129335;‍♀. I'm an adult and I will tip. I dont need another person asking me for money on top of what I paid, as if i owe them more.



TPAMB said:


> I did not ask him for a tip! I asked him why he never tips!


Your situation is a little different. You had him multiple times as a pax and I'm sure the relationship was more familiar then a one time meeting would be. You made a judgment call and it all worked out. I wouldnt push my luck again.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Male??!!
> 
> Mile?
> 
> ...


M.o.f

You can figure out the last letter &#128586;&#128584;


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Your situation is a little different. You had him multiple times as a pax and I'm sure the relationship was more familiar then a one time meeting would be. You made a judgment call and it all worked out. I wouldnt push my luck again.


Nothing about the OP was about asking for tips.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

negeorgia said:


> Nothing about the OP was about asking for tips.


Okay you erase your first post because you didnt read our complete conversation.

The 2nd post of mine you pulled says nothing about asking for tips.

READ all the conversations. Then come back and ask questions.

Need to insert these &#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀&#129318;‍♀


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay you erase your first post because you didnt read our complete conversation.
> 
> The 2nd post of mine you pulled says nothing about asking for tips.
> 
> ...


Okay, you got me.... The OP did finally point out that this thread isn't about asking pax for a tip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I did not ask him for a tip! I asked him why he never tips!


This is a really good point. I have had conversations about tips with passengers because they intentionally or inadvertently steered the conversation that way. I didn't ask for a tip or talk dollar amounts but I am sure it increased my revenue. Talk money or service or ask certain questions and don't be surprised by a candid answer.

I love when passengers talk money. It makes me money. &#128181;


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's a great thing.
> 
> 
> Do you ask your passengers to tip?
> ...


No such thing as forgetting. If someone wants to tip, they do it or choose to be cheapskates.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

btone31 said:


> No such thing as forgetting. If someone wants to tip, they do it or choose to be cheapskates.


People might forget or better way to say it is get side tracked once you've reached their destination. But then go back in and add the tip at a later time.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> You got a set of rocks on you to be that blunt! I need to do that but I'm too afraid of the repercussions and the 1 ⭐ I'd get if it blew up in my face.
> Risk/reward


I agree, 1* is to be reserved for kicking out passengers and cancelling deeply unprofitable rides.

OP rolled the dice on getting a 1* so he can get a few more dollars.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Because driver A is making another human uncomfortable for his own gain.


Who cares. A man with money who doesn't tip should be put on blast and be uncomfortable in my opinion. Who cares if you make them uncomfortable? Thats the point. Put these lame people in there place for not tipping. Make them feel ashamed or embarrassed for there pettiness is the least we can do.



OldBay said:


> I agree, 1* is to be reserved for kicking out passengers and cancelling deeply unprofitable rides.
> 
> OP rolled the dice on getting a 1* so he can get a few more dollars.


Lol you cares about a meaningless 1 star. I tell my riders every week how it is. Don't ever kiss ass for a stupid rating.

When will drivers ever learn that ratings mean absolutely nothing and that catering to a rider because your scared there gonna give you a bad rating is a joke.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Why pick him up 4 times if it bothers you that he doesn't tip? Some non tippers I don't mind one bit picking up. They pretty much can't tip because they work at jobs that don't pay enough. Then thinking what they pay these companies for the ride is pretty upsetting.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> When will drivers ever learn that ratings mean absolutely nothing and that catering to a rider because your scared there gonna give you a bad rating is a joke.


"Congratulations for reaching Diamond Pro! Starting next week, highly rated Pro drivers will be given preference for highly rated passengers."

It could happen.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who cares. A man with money who doesn't tip should be put on blast and be uncomfortable in my opinion. Who cares if you make them uncomfortable? Thats the point. Put these lame people in there place for not tipping. Make them feel ashamed or embarrassed for there pettiness is the least we can do.


My statement was towards asking people in general for a tip. I don't think it's right to make people feel uncomfortable like that. It's a good way to get situations escalated to a screaming match or violence. Goal should be to create the least amount of tention in your car.

I think even having a tip jar or sign is better then asking.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My statement was towards asking people in general for a tip. I don't think it's right to make people feel uncomfortable like that. It's a good way to get situations escalated to a screaming match or violence. Goal should be to create the least amount of tention in your car.
> 
> I think even having a tip jar or sign is better then asking.


It's sad that waitresses/restaurant tips are a given and yet we gotta beg like little dogs and have strategies just to make a few extra bucks. Half the time the service sucks and the food takes too long to come out of the kitchen, yet I always give the customary 15-20%. I need to take a stand and fight back for all Uber drivers.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Why pick him up 4 times if it bothers you that he doesn't tip?


Cause it's a luxury ride and the revenue is significant.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> It's sad that waitresses/restaurant tips are a given and yet we gotta beg like little dogs and have strategies just to make a few extra bucks. Half the time the service sucks and the food takes too long to come out of the kitchen, yet I always give the customary 15-20%. I need to take a stand and fight back for all Uber drivers.


I would love to see tipping the drivers become a norm.

But I'm looking at it from the pax or customers point of view as well. If someone preemptively requests money from me, my walls are going up. I'd wonder why the driver assumes I wouldn't tip.

This will only hurt tips.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I plan on getting one of these as posters who were against tip jars until trying them have become converts on here:

https://driverops.com/collections/l...r-for-uber-rideshare-illuminated-customizable


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My friend was a waitress and she had regulars that wouldn’t tip.

they just got shietty service and the extra surprise.

once sure.

four times or “regulars” they’re just being 🤨.

I have a regular joint I go to where they know me so well I don’t even need to say anything but hi and small talk.

they already know.

still tip 35%.

too cheap to tip? Ride the bus, walk (it’s good for you) or go drive yourself.

order to go or cook.

but don’t take up someone’s time and service if you’re going to be a stiff.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, I think many are missing the point of this thread. I understand that it has opened a can of well over due worms but nothing is going to change without a dramatic action to making tipping the norm on both apps.


----------



## ksk2000 (May 10, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> I've picked this pax up 4x previously, luxury ride, never tips. Picked him and some friends celebrating a birthday. All were inebriated so I thought, what the hell. He said and I quote, "it's because I'm a piece of shit." OK, I said, so you know to tip you just don't. I told him this was our 5th trip and he quickly tipped me 25%. I asked what about the other rides? He said he would never not tip again. Dropped them off at the destination and bid them all an enjoyable celebration. 4 hours later I get a request again from him. Drop them off at his home and he again tips.
> I feel better. Does he?


U cant force someone to tip..that's extortion. Just be happy u have the privilege to make s ok me extra money using something u already have..ur car


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

btone31 said:


> No such thing as forgetting. If someone wants to tip, they do it or choose to be cheapskates.


I did a few test rides earlier this year to test out new riders app. I tipped all, but, found when I looked later that the tips didn't all go through. I had to add back the tip. The ones that didn't go through were the ones I set before the ride ended.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> I did not ask him for a tip! I asked him why he never tips!


Better to say you're writing a paper for an online course just to be safe!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tipping is an acceptable way of paying it forward.

If you don’t tip or threaten to not tip solely just because someone has the balls or is desperate enough to ask (let’s face it, you were never going to tip anyways).

then I hope you’re never in a place where you have to hustle like rideshare or waitress.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TPAMB said:


> I've picked this pax up 4x previously, luxury ride, never tips. Picked him and some friends celebrating a birthday. All were inebriated so I thought, what the hell. He said and I quote, "it's because I'm a piece of shit." OK, I said, so you know to tip you just don't. I told him this was our 5th trip and he quickly tipped me 25%. I asked what about the other rides? He said he would never not tip again. Dropped them off at the destination and bid them all an enjoyable celebration. 4 hours later I get a request again from him. Drop them off at his home and he again tips.
> I feel better. Does he?


You & he should both feel awful.


----------

